# Gerer une liste d'amis



## XiaoBayLong (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous et bravo pour ce forum

Voila j'ai mon Iphone depuis quelques mois et j'aurai besoin d'un application mais je ne sais pas si ce genre d'appli existe:

Je m'occupe d'une equipe de foot et a ce titre j'aurai besoin d'avoir une liste des noms des joueurs et de pouvoir les cocher ou les glisser a la maniere d'un drag and drop pour noter les present ou absent pour les entrainements / Matchs ou meme soirée que l'on fait entre nous.

Merci d'avance de vos reponses 

Jo


----------

